# Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf



## Sebbl (19. Jan. 2011)

Hi,
unser Teich hat leider ein Loch mit großem Wasserverlust. War zum Glück schon im Herbst, dass wir für die Fische noch eine Innenhälterung bauen konnten, ihnen geht es allen gut. Es sind 5 Goldfische, 12 Gründlinge und ein Sonnenbarsch. 

Also muss jetzt ein neuer Teich her, natürlich soll er ein bisschen größer werden mit zusätzlichem Filterteich großem Bachlauf und einem Selbstbaufilter. Da entstehen natürlich einige Fragen.
Na dann fang ich mal an. 
Folie: 1,2mm EPDM
Mit dem Hauptteich alleine würde Ich gerne auf ca. 12.000 bis 14.000 Liter kommen dazu kommt noch der Bachlauf mit 15m Länge ca. 0,3m durschnittliche tiefe, 0,3m bis 1,2m breite und der Filterteich mit ca. 2.000l Volumen. Der Hauptteich soll wie ein natürlicher Koiteich aufgebaut werden, soll heißen eine bepflanzte Randzone mit anschließenden senkrecht abfallenden Wänden zur Tiefzone, die ca. 1,8m tief und 3,5x2m groß werden soll. 
Der Filterteich wird mit närstoffzährenden Pflanzen voll gepackt genauso wie teile des Bachlaufs. 
Als Substrat möchte ich Perlkies verwenden (Körnung bis 12mm), im Filterteich soll unter den Kies noch eine Schicht Sand und im Bachlauf ein paar kleine Sandbänke. 

Der Filter soll in Halbschwerkraft laufen, von zwei BA´s in eine Pumpenkammer und von dort in den Filter vom Filter dann in den Filterteich und über den Bachlauf zurück in den Hauptteich. Der Filter soll aus einem Trommelfilter (Eigenbau) und einer __ HEL-X Kammer (200l Hel-X) bestehen. Er steht in der nähe des Filterteiches hinter dem Haus unter dem Dach. Der Filter wird in eine extra Holzkiste gebaut und zusätzlich Isoliert. 

Von den 2 BA´s mit 110er KG Rohr zur Pumpenkammer natürlich alles unter der Folie (leider). Von der Pumpenkammer würde ich auch ein 110er KG Rohr (wegen Druckverlusten) zum Filter legen. 
Wäre es Sinnvoll das Rohr von der Pumpenkammer zum Filter unter dem Bachlauf zu verlegen? Alles andere wäre echt doof. Neben dem Bachlauf geht schlecht, da rechts davon Betonierter weg mit Natursteinplatten sind und auf der anderen Seite gleich der Hang anfängt und da viele Wurzeln sind. 
Seht ihr da iergend ein Problem wenn das Rohr unter dem Bachlauf liegt? Wird natürlich mit Sand abgedeckt. 
Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit BA´s und KG Rohren im Boden oder unter dem Teich. 
Reicht als Rücklaufrohr vom Filter ein 110er? 

Als Pumpe habe Ich an eine Oase Aquamax ECO 16.000 gedacht, die kann Ich im Winter schön runter Dimmen und da das System nur Halbschwerkraft ist muss ca. 1m höhe Überwunden werden, dazu kommen noch die Druckverluste durch Reibung im Rohr dann bin bei ca. 1,5m. Nach Pumpenkennlinie wären es dann ca. 12.000 die noch ankommen. 
Oder könnt ihr mir eine andere Pumpe empfehlen, sollte natürlich Dimmbar sein?!?!

Der Bachlauf liegt zum großen Teil direkt hinter dem Haus, dadurch ist er im Winter etwas geschützt und bekommt im Sommer kaum Sonne (frühs ca.1h und abends 1,5h). 
Der Filter soll das ganze Jahr laufen, deswegen auch noch eine Frage zur Anordnung der BA´s. Einen in die Mitte der Tiefzone und einen dachte Ich direkt an das Ende des Bachlaufs in ca 50cm tiefe. Per Zugschieber würde ich dann im Winter den in der Tiefzone schließen und im Sommer den am ende des Bachlaufs. In der Übergangszeit dann 50/50. Zusätzlich die Pumpe dementsprechend Dimmen. 
Skimmer möchte ich keinen verbauen, da sie mir optisch nicht gefallen und er im Herbst bei der menge an Blättern bestimmt eh kapitulieren würde. Da kommt dann ein Laubnetz über den Hauptteich und am Bachlauf hab ich an einen Rechen gedacht wo ich einmal täglich das Laub raushole. 

Da es dieses Jahr schon soviele Meldungen von toten Fischen gibt hab ich mir da auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Eine Teichheizung soll mit verbaut werden.
Ein Heizband das ganzjährig im Substrat in der Tiefzone liegen soll und sofort gegensteuert sobald die Temperatur im Tiefbereich unter 4°C fällt. Also ich möchte damit nicht den Teich eisfrei halten das wäre zuviel verheizte Energie, sondern nur die Tiefzone bei min. 4°C halten. Für die Faulgase kommt ein Styroporeinsatz in den Teich mit Rohr nach oben, hat die letzten Jahre gut funktioniert, er ist nie zugefroren. 

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt warum soviel Technik bei sowenig Fischen, naja ich bin einfach Technikverliebt und zudem denke ich über 3-4 Koi nach. Außerdem liegen mir die anderen Fische auch sehr am Herzen.

Oh hab ganz vergessen einen Wasserfall gibt es auch noch, 3 Kaskaden und ca. 30cm hoher Wasserfall in den Teich. Er wird von einer Qase Aquamax ECO 5500 gespeist die auch mit in die Pumpenkammer soll. 
Er wird aber nur eingeschaltet wenn auch jemand auf der Terrasse sitzt. 

Zu dem Trommelfilter wollte ich noch schreiben, dass er erst noch gebaut werden muss und natürlich hier berichtet wird. 

Über Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen. Kritik ist natürlich auch erlaubt. 

So, jetzt aber genug geschrieben. Hier noch ein paar Bilder (nicht lachen wegen den Skizzen) 


mfg
Sebastian


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Sebastian,
erst mal ein freundliches "Hallo!" von meiner Seite! 
Deine Gedanken lassen darauf schliessen, dass Du schon viele Erfahrungen gesammelt hast. Ich kann da nur zustimmen, noch dazu, wo mein Teich ähnlich groß ist (aber ohne Kois).  
Bei mir läuft die Verrohrung auch unter dem "Pflanzenteich" oder Bodenfilter. Wenn diese erst einmal unter der Erde ist, kann man sie leider nicht mehr kontrollieren, also macht der Verlauf unter dem Teich keinen großen Unterschied.
Für den Winterbetrieb würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle zwei Konzepte überlegen:
a) Teichsprudler und Teichband im Teich wie beschrieben,
b) Wasserzirkulation über Filterkammer.
Der Fall b) ist vielleicht schwerer zu planen, doch hat er in Deinem Fall einige Vorzüge: Du kannst die Erdwärme nutzen , Dein Filter ist sehr wahrscheinlich frostfrei (meiner ist es, ohne Isolation der Abdeckung!), und damit bringst Du Wärme ins Wasser, die keinen Strom kostet. Der Einlauf in den Teich kann freilich nicht über den Bachlauf erfolgen.... .
Meine erste Idee war, den BA als Einlauf zu nutzen, und das Wasser über den Skimmer abzusaugen. 
Praktiziert habe ich jedoch eine Absaugung über BA und den Rücklauf 40 cm unter Wasserniveau auf fast 1m Breite. Bei der langen Kälte über den Dezember war ein 300W-Heizer nötig, sonst wäre der Teich zugefroren.


----------



## Sebbl (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf*

Hi,

also denkt ihr das es kein Problem darstellt das Rohr unter dem Bachlauf zu verlegen? Ich hab halt echt Angst das da iergendwas undicht werden könnte. 

Wegen der Erdwärme für den Filter. Geht leider nicht, da der Filter ja über dem Wasserspiegel steht, hab leider absolut keine Möglichkeit den unter die Erde zu bauen. Er steht aber dafür hinter dem Haus in einem Bereich der überdacht ist und kommt zusätzlich in eine Holzkiste mit guter Isolierung. Außerdem hab ich mir noch überlegt, dass Ich warme Luft (Raumluft) vom Haus per Luftsprudler in den Filter einleiten könnte. Bringt bestimmt auch en bisschen was. 
Wegen der Auskühlung über den Bachlauf hab Ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, wollte es eigentlich erstmal probieren ihn weiter laufen zu lassen. Denke aber schon das ich mir da ne andere Rückführung überlegen muss. 

mfg
Seb


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Sebastian,
"Erdwärme" gibt es auch für am Erdboden stehende Filter!
Nur spielt die Isolation (und damit der Wärmeentzug) über das Filterhäuschen eine größere Rolle! Kannst Du den Effekt einschätzen, dann weisst Du auch, wieviel Heizleistung Du für eine Wassertemperatur >4°C brauchst. Die Erdwärme der unterirdischen Leitungen ist übrigens das Ergebnis der "Sommersonne", und hat nichts mit Wärmepumpen etc. zu tun... . Die nach viel Schweiss verlegten unterirdischen Leitungen helfen so ganz unverhofft, den die Heizkosten für den Teich zu senken ... .


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Seb.



Sebbl schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich mir noch überlegt, dass Ich warme Luft (Raumluft) vom Haus per Luftsprudler in den Filter einleiten könnte. Bringt bestimmt auch en bisschen was.


Wenn der Weg bis zum Teich nicht zu lang ist und Du den Luftschlauch isolierst, bringt das sicherlich ein wenig.
Viel wichtiger erachte ich dabei aber, dass der Schlauch mit einen leichten Gefälle zum Teich verlegt werden sollte.
Die Luft im Schlauch kühlt sich so oder so ab und es bildet sich Kondenswasser. Sollte es im/am Schlauch unter 0°C gehen, dann gefriert dieses Wasser und verstopft den Schlauch. 
Deshalb so verlegen, dass das Wasser in Richtung Teich ablaufen kann...


----------



## Sebbl (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Filterteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo,

schonmal vielen Dank für die tollen Ratschläge. Wurde leider durch Krankheit (mit Krankenhausaufentalt) stark ausgebremst. 
Bin jetzt aber mim buddeln schon sehr weit gekommen. Werde davon natürlich auch noch Bilder einstellen.
Was mir aber zur Zeit keine Ruhe lässt ist die Verrohrung von den BA´s und der Pumpe. Wollte eigentlich 110er KG Rohre verwenden, die ich jetzt auch schon hier liegen hab. Jetzt habe ich aber mehrmals gelesen, dass das Rohr von der Pumpe zum Auslass in PVC Druckrohr ausgeführt werden soll, oder das z.B. die KG Rohre komplett in Beton gelegt werden sollen. 
Weiss jetzt absolut nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Wollte eigentlich alles in KG Rohr machen und die Rohre in Sand legen, da ja bei mir alles unter der Erde liegt. Dachte bisher eigentlich das die KG Rohre risse bekommen wenn man sie einbetoniert, oder stimmt das nicht? 
Das System wäre komplett in Schwerkraft. Würde dann ca. 10m von den BA´s bis zur FIlterkammer gehen und dann gepumpt 10m weiter von der Filterkammer zum auslass.

Kann ich alles in KG Rohr ausführen oder gibts da Probleme? In Sand legen oder einbetonieren?

Wäre sehr Dankbar über eine Antwort.

mfg Seb


----------

